# Fish delivery never made it (alive)



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

Bought 12 baby reds yesterday for overnight delivery :


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the loss-


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, 100% loss, where did you order from?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

send those pics to the place you bought em from. I'm sure you can get a refund


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

are those bags filled right to the top with water?

this sucks big time!

sorry for your loss.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

just sent pictures to supplier, gonna sort out a meet maybe next time, bags are supposed to be breathable type i never seen before


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

quick update
guy gonna meet me for delivery and said he will double amount up to 24 reds for my troubles, gonna meet on thursday so will add pics then


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

bummer on the first delivery, but I am glad that your supplier is gonna work it out with ya.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

what a bloody bumber. glade you got it all sorted out tho, and you geting extra which is even better.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like there is too many in 1 bag.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

buzzz said:


> are those bags filled right to the top with water?
> 
> this sucks big time!
> 
> sorry for your loss.


Breather bags have to be.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

are you sure they are dead and not just sedated? but breather bags you can fill to the top with water. are they double bagged? even though it says you can double bag them it's highly not recommended. breather bags have a membrane that allows oxygen to enter the bag and carbon dioxide to be released from the bag by friction, kinda like the function of the gills on fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn man that sucks
sorry for your loss. atleast the supplier is sorting things out for you. shows he cares about his customers.
figured out why they died yet?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I know ur happy, No more feeling sorry for you,

ur getting DOUBLE!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

lol ye shiver, bags were not doubled up, guy ships all the time i got these at 8am this mornin dead and the supplier said he posted to another customer today that arrived later at 11:30 and all survived so its a mystery guess bag handling


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Man that sucks but hopefully the next batch will be strong and healthy.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

joined here back in 2003 when i got my 1st 4 reds in my 5ft tank, kept them for about a year and decided to have a change, so got rid and got new world cichlids texas jd ect, then got boerd and went back to 12 reds and when i went into my lfs i saw a porcupine puffer and fell in love really wanted one but was salt water, lol so i tried that for a year or so but he died and put me off saltwater for life (too expensive ) so here i am now with my now 6 x 2 x 2 tank waitng for my reds lol
empty tank:

View attachment 182089


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

srry double post


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

nice tank bro. Make sure you post a lot of pics when your done!


----------



## Demonsnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

thats a nice looking tank. wish i had a few like that for my Turtles and piranhas, do you no when you are geting the new lot?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice tank man. Sorry about the losses. Congrats on the doubling though.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

how do you know ALL of them are dead? not saying they aren't but if they came in the bags looking like they are dead they could just be sedated and you gotta put em' in the tank and let em "thaw" out haha


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

That sucks but yay for the double up. Strange to see that with kordon bags, I've had fish in those things for a week(lost in transit), no probs. Possibly the bags got put on a surface that had a chemical residue on it? I've had a few bags in the back of a 4wd from a collecting trip, one bag was sitting where some oil had leaked from a J-can and it absorbed through the bag killing the contents. All the other bags and fish were fine.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man thats a bummer. Its like getting the one toy you wanted fro xmas as a kid but no batteries. Very nice of the provider to offer you double for your troubles. We want pics of the new 24 baby reds. Thats going to be sweet.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

ive ordered p's for a long time and never seen a 100% lost like that, but at least you get double


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

picked them up today , got 28 in total i think pic in bucket:









will post tomorrow when settled in tank


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome bro! 28 pygos


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

those are minnows dude! hahaha JUST KIDDING! but actually they do have a resemblance haha good sh*t! what are you gonna do about em' when they get bigger?


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

No0dles said:


> those are minnows dude! hahaha JUST KIDDING! but actually they do have a resemblance haha good sh*t! what are you gonna do about em' when they get bigge


he must have a 1000 gal tank or at least 8 something, they get like 13'' sometimes a piece, or maybe a pond


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

where did you get them from mate?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

mobbin said:


> those are minnows dude! hahaha JUST KIDDING! but actually they do have a resemblance haha good sh*t! what are you gonna do about em' when they get bigge


he must have a 1000 gal tank or at least 8 something, they get like 13'' sometimes a piece, or maybe a pond








[/quote]

I doubt the 1,000 gallon. Remember he initially only wanted 12, which he may not even have adequate space for them for life. Probably if he keeps them all for life he will have them in separate tanks.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

obviously not enougth room for 28 adults so i will grow them out and get rid of some as and when required, as already said im not a newbie with pygo's



No0dles said:


> where did you get them from mate?


 Got them from a guy in bolton uk


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet stuff man. they look great. be fun watching them grow up.
post some pics when they have settles into their new home


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

looks like there's too much water in the bags.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> looks like there's too much water in the bags.


they're supposed to filled to the top! they are kordon breather bags


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

No0dles said:


> looks like there's too much water in the bags.


they're supposed to filled to the top! they are kordon breather bags
[/quote]

well i guess the regular bags with less water do a much much better job at it than these "breather" bags.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow nice pick up on those replacements.. get those redbelly p's eating up and produce some nice pygos.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> looks like there's too much water in the bags.


they're supposed to filled to the top! they are kordon breather bags
[/quote]

well i guess the regular bags with less water do a much much better job at it than these "breather" bags.
[/quote]

dude these bags being filled to the top had NOTHING to do with the fish being dead! also READ the thread from the begining before you start commenting on some sh*t! also kordon breather bags are far more superior than filling a plastic bag up halfway with water especially when the fish are gonna be in there for a while, almost every shipper uses "BREATHER" bags! know what your talking about before posting some sh*t like that!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Looking good man. Lets see some pics of those babys in the tank.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

small video

small video

nothin special, will try get a feeding video up when i can, looks crazy like a ball of fish moving around the tank


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

redpiranhas4 said:


> small video
> 
> small video
> 
> nothin special, will try get a feeding video up when i can, looks crazy like a ball of fish moving around the tank


They look happy and active. Makes the tank look huuuuuuuge.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)

No0dles said:


> looks like there's too much water in the bags.


they're supposed to filled to the top! they are kordon breather bags
[/quote]

well i guess the regular bags with less water do a much much better job at it than these "breather" bags.
[/quote]

dude these bags being filled to the top had NOTHING to do with the fish being dead! also READ the thread from the begining before you start commenting on some sh*t! also kordon breather bags are far more superior than filling a plastic bag up halfway with water especially when the fish are gonna be in there for a while, almost every shipper uses "BREATHER" bags! know what your talking about before posting some sh*t like that!
[/quote]

Definitely a case of the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

what happened to the rest of the fishies? i counted 19 haha dont ask why i did, it was a quick count i did while i was watching the video so i might be off! gotta love baby p's though, awesome to watch and raise


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

redpiranhas4 said:


> where did you get them from mate?


 Got them from a guy in bolton uk
[/quote]
personally i would have told him to ship me twelve again , not 26 of them so i cant house them period,THINK ABOUT IT!!!
why get something to have to give them back how retarted is that


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

mobbin said:


> where did you get them from mate?


 Got them from a guy in bolton uk
[/quote]
personally i would have told him to ship me twelve again , not 26 of them so i cant house them period,THINK ABOUT IT!!!
why get something to have to give them back how retarted is that















[/quote]

Why give such a DICK reply? , why am i retarded? , at the end of the day i will make money outta the ones i have to remove later down the line and plus at the size they are at now and probs for the next 6 - 8 months they have plenty of room


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

redpiranhas4 said:


> where did you get them from mate?


 Got them from a guy in bolton uk
[/quote]
personally i would have told him to ship me twelve again , not 26 of them so i cant house them period,THINK ABOUT IT!!!
why get something to have to give them back how retarted is that















[/quote]
nah dog i was talking about the guy that said you wasn't going to upgrade, and i said you should get a huge tank that's all relax buddy
Why give such a DICK reply? , why am i retarded? , at the end of the day i will make money outta the ones i have to remove later down the line and plus at the size they are at now and probs for the next 6 - 8 months they have plenty of room
[/quote]


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

dont think it was addressed, but does anyone else think it was weird to have 2 bags with 4 fish and 2 bags with 2 fish, instead of just 3 in each bag...

anyways nice pickup at least he made good by giving you twice as many.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why all the hate? He's lucky to have twice as many as some will get picked off and cannibalized as they grow and with the rest he can sell and get a bit of extra cash for more things.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> Why all the hate? He's lucky to have twice as many as some will get picked off and cannibalized as they grow and with the rest he can sell and get a bit of extra cash for more things.


Exactly...

Gongratz on getting the replacements, they look happy as ever and im sure they will love their new home. You should get some decor in there though









Once again awesome tank, its huge!!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

update on the reds

reds


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

gotta love baby p's :| i miss mine being so tiny and cute!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> gotta love baby p's :| i miss mine being so tiny and cute!


x2!! Tiny and cute, but thats when they are mean little fuckers!!

They are looking very well there mate, hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

lookin good man, keep it up, you will have some monsters in no time.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice, I just made a show tank at my work with rbp for a magazine, I love babies! they rock! Im excited that the second group u got is doing well!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice babies


----------

